# Santiago ?



## KthulhuX (Nov 4, 2017)

Has this AP been officially abandoned?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2017)

Years ago! We had a grand total of 7 customers.


----------



## KthulhuX (Nov 4, 2017)

Ouch.  Understandable.  I'm surprised it progressed as far as it did, then.


----------



## ediz (Nov 9, 2017)

You guys may want to try updating it for starfinder and see how it goes.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 9, 2017)

I kind of don't believe Starfinder is going to last.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2017)

RangerWickett said:


> I kind of don't believe Starfinder is going to last.




Really? It seems to be doing pretty well!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 9, 2017)

I worry it is a step on the same course TSR took in the 90s of splitting the audience with too many settings.


----------



## Tormyr (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't know enough about the Santiago books, but it seems like the setting would be well suited to W.O.I.N.


----------



## ediz (Nov 10, 2017)

Paizo has only released two games in 10 years. Sure their writing style is a bit odd. The only thing that would tick me off about them is that they do not do much continuation of settings they open up. Like their Asian setting for example. They did the Jade Regent which was a fun AP book 2, 4 and 5 were excellent and book 1 was normal... 3 was ok. But there has not been any other modules in the setting. OTOH, I do think they are trying really hard to make new character classes  and a lot are a bit unnecessary. It seems a lot like they go into the old 2nd Edition Character Handbooks and take the kits and make them into classes. 

I just started running Elditch Enterprises Dark Outpost with the system... the only thing I am scared of, is that the characters will too hard to kill.


----------

